# Paph Henri Dupont "Peggy" HCC/AOS



## orchid527 (Apr 15, 2019)

Awarded this weekend in Indianapolis, this was purchased from SVO about 4 years ago as a seedling. This is Shin-Yi's Pride "SVO" x adductum "Blacktop" , SVO 1668. I suspect the adductum was actually anitum. The flowers are 18 cm wide x 22 cm long. Petal length is 19.5 cm and the dorsal width is 5 cm. This was the first bloom and the fan was only average in size. The new fan is already much larger, so I suspect I will have more flowers next time. Seems to be a good grower. Mike


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 15, 2019)

Very nice Mike, and worthy of it's award. I agree that the Paph. adductum 'Black Top' clone is probably anitum, given that dorsal color.


----------



## musa (Apr 15, 2019)

Very beautyful!


----------



## emydura (Apr 16, 2019)

Congratulations Mike. That is absolutely outstanding. I expect it will get a higher award once it gets more flowers.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 16, 2019)

superb colour


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2019)

No leaves!? 
Congrats! Thanks for sharing.


----------

